
Visualizing Graph Data - clanum
https://manning.com/books/visualizing-graph-data
======
clanum
I'm in the process of writing a book on graph visualization, focusing on using
tools like Gephi and KeyLines and trying to give real-world examples of graph
data and how it's used. I'm happy to take feedback or answer questions.

------
clanum
One more comment, I have a 50% off code, mllanum

